# Laying Dry Stack ledge stone



## Blue Jay (Aug 31, 2008)

Trying to lay dry stack ledge stone on a chimney chase, Have the wire mesh in place but can not get the stone to stick. Supplier said to use type N cement at a ratio of 3 sand to 1 cement, would this be correct? Spread the mix about 1/4" past wire and then push the stone in back to the wire. Tried with consistency to lay block with and then kept whetting it down, but alas NO luck. Am I on the right track and just not holding my mouth right or have I met my DIY match?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 6, 2008)

Mabey your mix is to wet?
Also you need little pieces of wood to keep the stuff from sliding down ,start at the bottom with little wedges and work your way up.


----------



## Blue Jay (Sep 6, 2008)

I have played around with the mix from dry to wet and did NOT have any better luck, been talking with a local mason and he gave me some stuff to apply to make it sticker, will try it out tomorrow afternoon. Also will make some wedge shims, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 6, 2008)

If all else fails, you can get a mastick to hold the stones and tuck-point the mortar in after you stick the stones.


----------

